# Glycoslated Hemaglobin "A1C" and Medicare



## suzyrene (Jul 12, 2012)

Does anyone know if Medicare has changed it's policy in regards to code 83036 Glycoslated Hemoglonim lab test? We have billed this with dx 250.00 and Medicare is denying for not medically necessary. Can any one Help?


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 12, 2012)

If you are doing this test to monitor the insulin use then use V58.83 with V58.67.  If it is screning then use a V code for screening.


----------



## dclark7 (Jul 13, 2012)

Medicare also has an NCD for this test.  They will not pay more than 4x/year (once every 3 monoths) for a stable diabetic patient.  You can check out the lab NCDs here
https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coverage/CoverageGenInfo/LabNCDs.html.


----------

